# Spring pictures. Add yours



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

seen at Dunnotar castle in the haar yesterday....spring is a bit behind here


Hang tough. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr

A different take on spring colours.


Rusting and green. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seen some :thumbup:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

rona said:


> Seen some :thumbup:


Aye, rub it in why don't you!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Aye, rub it in why don't you!!:devil::devil::devil:


You are 400 miles away north. By my calculations, spring should get to you by the middle of May


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh how lovely! The Dog Violet is my favourite!

Spring feels a long way off in NI. My boyfriend joked today (when I complained about the rain and no spring) "That IS spring in Northern Ireland, the sleet has turned to rain!"  

We do nerdy things like going on specific wildflower walks so I can't wait to start that again. My goal this year is a bee orchid.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> Oh how lovely! The Dog Violet is my favourite!
> 
> Spring feels a long way off in NI. My boyfriend joked today (when I complained about the rain and no spring) "That IS spring in Northern Ireland, the sleet has turned to rain!"
> 
> We do nerdy things like going on specific wildflower walks so I can't wait to start that again. My goal this year is a bee orchid.


Is it nerdy? 

Makes me a nerd too then  

I've only ever seen two Bee Orchids. Very exciting


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping these might just count as signs of spring?!?!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Well spring didn't last long......


Close up shot. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Raindrops on crocus petals. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Loads today 









Bee Fly - Bombylius major






Birds nest...Wren I believe


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Tadpoles, before they are tadpoles:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Tadpoles, before they are tadpoles:


Mine are already Tadpoles


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well this pond was frozen when the frogs should have been up to no good! Your flowers are a lot further on than mine as well.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

On our walk round the Clyans today...we actually saw some more signs of spring.


More signs of spring. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Sunshine yellow. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Swan at the Clyans. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


First swan. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Swimming buddy. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Bottom's up! by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is a Partridge I saw:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Staffordshirebullterriers said:


> Here is a Partridge I saw:


I can't see the picture


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Spring flowers. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Spring in yellow. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't know what these are but love taking plant pics when out with the dogs


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

........................................................


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wild Cherry Blossom


The solitary wasps are out and about


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Spring is finally here in Aberdeenshire.....so have actually got some pics to prove it  .


White blossom. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Yellow nettle. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Grape hyacinth on the river bank. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Daffy head. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Tulips by the Don. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Fresh green. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Wild viola. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr

And finally real proof of spring......


Swallows at rest. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Tail feather stretch. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Fancy blossom! by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thought it was summer for a minute - this is what it looked like briefly! 
Marsh Marigolds in the sun


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just too much going on now :thumbsup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This weeks finds 








My first ever Orange Tip..........So chuffed


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures as always Rona. Love the caterpillar.


Dandelion between showers. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Bug time. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Close up. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Campion. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Textures. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Ants eye view of moss. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Sleeping snail. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Side view. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr

Lastly my favorite [and OH's too]


Colour contrast growing wild. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Lovely pictures as always Rona. Love the caterpillar.
> 
> 
> Ants eye view of moss. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Thank you 

Have you a non ants eye view of this?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

rona said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have you a non ants eye view of this?


Not yet ....but can go and take one next time i'm there


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Not yet ....but can go and take one next time i'm there


I just wondered what type of moss it was. I can't recognize it from that angle


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

rona said:


> I just wondered what type of moss it was. I can't recognize it from that angle


You would if you were an ant :ciappa:!

That's why I love taking pictures from different angles , it makes you look again at what is actually there in front of you (if you know what I mean ?)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> You would if you were an ant :ciappa:!
> 
> That's why I love taking pictures from different angles , it makes you look again at what is actually there in front of you (if you know what I mean ?)


I most certainly do :thumbup: I think I've passed the "eyes" to see, onto Fleur too


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Cherry, Natural but not wild.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As the sun went down yesterday

*VIDEO*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rather a lot again today 


IMG_6284 by ronaalfie, on Flickr 

IMG_6294 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6297 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6319 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6375 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6377 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6398 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_6399 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Walk in the woods today - not my pics but OH says I can post them! I did do a lot of the pointing though.

Early Purple Orchids I think



























Bluebells









Ramsons









Yellow Archangel









Water and trees









Fungi









And I don't know what this is - any ideas?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just found this one:
Herb Paris


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> And I don't know what this is - any ideas?


Water Avens _Geum rivale_


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't believe I've only just found this thread! Stunning spring photographs! I'd love to keep up with your work (both of you) on flickr if you would be ok with that?

Here are a few of my spring photos...


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

IrishEyes said:


> Can't believe I've only just found this thread! Stunning spring photographs!
> 
> Here are a few of my spring photos...


Welcome to the hidden gems corner.

It's great to see new posters bringing pictures of their wee corner of the country. Look forward to seeing more of your photos:thumbup:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Calinyx said:


> Welcome to the hidden gems corner.
> 
> It's great to see new posters bringing pictures of their wee corner of the country. Look forward to seeing more of your photos:thumbup:


Thank you Calinyx.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calinyx said:


> Welcome to the hidden gems corner.
> 
> It's great to see new posters bringing pictures of their wee corner of the country. Look forward to seeing more of your photos:thumbup:


Seconded :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This weeks gems

IMG_6600 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6605 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6609 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6654 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6715 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6732 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6768 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6911 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_6978 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7011 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7023 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Your pics are awesome all of you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I still dispute the fact that it's summer :001_tt2:

The Elder Flowers are nearly out but not quite 

So these are last weeks gems 


IMG_7131 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7135 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7173 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7204 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7208 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7210 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7081 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7093 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7104 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7108 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7126 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------

